# Whitfield county



## common man (Nov 10, 2017)

How is the rut going out there. Any reports


----------



## common man (Nov 18, 2017)

brother saw buck chasing yesterday any reports?


----------



## Caseypatton (Nov 21, 2017)

Killed a 5 point chasing a doe the 19th


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 24, 2019)

Most does still have Fawn’s w them.  Seems like it’s running a little late this year


----------



## common man (Nov 14, 2022)

How's y'all activity had deer running all over me this morning?


----------



## cliffdweller (Nov 22, 2022)

Crazy good in whitfield right now


----------

